# NEVER ARGUE WITH A WOMAN



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

One morning a man returns after several hours of fishing and decides to take a nap. Although not familiar with the lake, his wife decides to take the boat out.

She motors out a short distance, anchors, and settles back to read her book.
Along comes a Game Warden in his boat. He pulls up alongside the woman and says, "Good morning, Ma'am. What are you doing?"

"Reading a book," she replies, (thinking, Isn't that obvious?)

"You're in a Restricted Fishing Area," he informs her.

"I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing. I'm reading."

"Yes, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment."

"I'll have to take you in and write you up."

"If you do that, I'll have to charge you with sexual assault," says the woman.

"But I haven't even touched you!" says the game warden.

"That's true, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment......."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------

